# to know the price of everything



## seitt

Greetings

Please, how do you say "to know the price of everything and the value of nothing"?

My sentence for translation is this great witticism by Oscar Wilde:
A cynic is a man who knows the price of everything and (knows) the value of nothing.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## cougr

Κυνικός είναι ο άνθρωπος *που ξέρει την τιμή των πάντων και την αξία του τίποτα*.


----------



## ireney

Χμμμ, εγώ θα προτιμούσα "και την αξία κανενός".


----------



## cougr

Oops! Wasn't thinking.


----------



## Tassos

You can also try:
Κυνικός είναι ο άνθρωπος *που ξέρει την τιμή για τα πάντα και την αξία για τίποτα*.


----------



## Αγγελος

With all due respect, none of the above translations is really satisfactory. Given that a cynic would premumably believe everything could be gotten for a price, I would say "...ξέρει πόσο πουλιέται κάθε τι, όχι όμως πόσο αξίζει."


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, very helpful indeed.


----------



## mary b

seitt said:


> Greetings
> 
> Please, how do you say "to know the price of everything and the value of nothing"?
> 
> My sentence for translation is this great witticism by Oscar Wilde:
> A cynic is a man who knows the price of everything and (knows) the value of nothing.
> 
> Best wishes, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon



...που ξέρει την τιμή των πάντων αλλά δεν ξέρει την αξία τους.
...που ξέρει την τιμή για τα παντα και δεν ξέρει την αξία τους


----------

